# Do you ever feel like an outsider?



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

I do not even go to the local cigar shops anymore because I do not feel comfortable smoking in the lounge and not buying anything. There are really no non-cubans that I want to smoke anymore. I have a 1/2 humidor filled and they do nothing for me. I sit at home and smoke my cubans, sometimes at the local watering holes. I want to support the local cigar shops but don't want to waste money at the same time. I am not a snob - I just know what I like. I think I'll go outside and smoke a Partagas corona and contemplate this.


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

I understand what you mean. My local shop has taken enough of my money, so I have no problem walking in and smoking something from home. Hell, a lot of times we talk about what we have both purchased and those sticks you cant find in your local shop.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

I enjoy talking to the guys at the local shop and I like the smell of the humidor, so buying a cigar or two is a small price to pay. There are a number of non-Cuban cigars that I enjoy and I also like to try out the new stuff when they get it in. I'll admit though that I go there pretty infrequently now and I no longer feel like an "insider" there; though I don't really feel completely like an outsider, either.


----------



## kjd2121 (Jul 13, 2006)

Maybe take an extra cuban and offer it to the proprietor. You will definately feel like an insider then.


----------



## BP22 (Apr 13, 2006)

jgros001 said:


> I do not even go to the local cigar shops anymore because I do not feel comfortable smoking in the lounge and not buying anything. There are really no non-cubans that I want to smoke anymore. I have a 1/2 humidor filled and they do nothing for me. I sit at home and smoke my cubans, sometimes at the local watering holes. I want to support the local cigar shops but don't want to waste money at the same time. I am not a snob - I just know what I like. I think I'll go outside and smoke a Partagas corona and contemplate this.


SNOB!!! j/k Jeff  

I really like my local B&M and I will go in there once a month, buy a stick and smoke it. I enjoy the experience, so it's worth the $5-6 even though the cigars are not my preference.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

if i had a shop closer to me, i might feel that way. 
but i'm feeling more and more like that on here.


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

I do feel like an outsider for the most part. I still buy a few NCS, mostly Fuentes, and check to see if he has OpusX in yet, but only visit monthly anymore. They don't have a place to sit and smoke so I never really was an insider. I have given Cuban cigars to him a few times just to be giving. He likes Siglos. I like Jeff do not consider myself a snob, I just find myself reaching for an NC less and less given a choice.


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

Its simple for me, I can't afford to buy cubans, as they are cost prohibitive for me at this point.. so all I smoke are cheap NC's, and I enjoy them.. ALOT. Being at the local shop, and being a "regular" has its perks. The owner gifts me cigars about every other time I'm in there, and will carry something if I ask him to, and he also keeps beer on hand that Im allowed to help myself to..... Just because Im a regular 

That being said, I can't wait for the day that our salaries increase.. in about 6 months when the wife is done with school, and some of my work stuff goes through, then I will be buying cubans by the box.. numerous ones.
I have found a place though that sels certain cubans in boxes of 3, that are reasonable...
Scott
Scott


----------



## air1070 (Jun 24, 2006)

I like my local shop, the owner and workers are knowledgable and friendly...but it's still WAY more expensive (espescially in California) than ordering on-line. I use the local B&M and Club Stogie as a resource for finding out what I like, then order thru JR cigar. Outside of that though, I never felt like I fit in with the "Clique" at the shop. I have thought about joining the regulars up there on the couches, but I am kind of a loner anyways. I usually go in, get what I want, and am out the door within 10 or 15 minutes. I enjoy my cigars in solitude anyways...Just me and my Mutt.  

Payday is Friday, and I'm going to test out a source for Habanos that I found on my own. I think I am just going to order a box of Cuaba Divino's or Partagas Shorts...that way if they are fake, i'll only be out 100 or so bucks.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

I love cigars....period. NCs CCs I like them both. That being said,I will say that a CC does have a aroma and taste all their own. IMO they (CCs) all share this trait,yet they differ like NCs do. I hope that made some sense . 
So yes,my two main B&M owners know me by name and I enjoy the relationship.Hell Granville gave me 100 smokes without blinking a eye to send to azherfer.I like my local guys.......Dave


----------



## dahigman (Jul 4, 2005)

The last two times I went to my B&M I didn't find any thing that I wanted (he has a huge selection), but I have spent so much time/money in there that I am still treated OK if I want to bring in something to smoke. The only time that I go there to smoke now is in the winter.
The only NC's that I have bought in the last several months have been Pepin blends (Tatuajes and Cabaiguan, etc), but I can't think of any that I want to by local.


----------



## Gordie (Dec 31, 2005)

I go to my local cigar bar, where I really don't feel guilty as I do a couple of things to "make up" for bringing in a lot of my own ISOM's. First, I always buy a beer or two, so the owner gets some revenue from me. Second, I try to buy one cigar from the shop every time I go. It will typically be something short and sweet, like an AF Short Story or a PAN/M 64 Exclusivo. By giving the guy some business, I don't feel like a mooch.


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

jgros001 said:


> I do not even go to the local cigar shops anymore because I do not feel comfortable smoking in the lounge and not buying anything. There are really no non-cubans that I want to smoke anymore. I have a 1/2 humidor filled and they do nothing for me. I sit at home and smoke my cubans, sometimes at the local watering holes. I want to support the local cigar shops but don't want to waste money at the same time. I am not a snob - I just know what I like. I think I'll go outside and smoke a Partagas corona and contemplate this.


Man, you've come a looong way since your newb days! But I know what you mean. Sometimes, when I got to a cigar shop I take a nice (not necessarily a wowsa) stick to gift so that they can enjoy my company.


----------



## Spacecataz (Jun 25, 2006)

can't wait til the embargo gets lifted, then I can enjoy cuban cigars in my local B&M!...thats IF it gets lifted anyways.

love, peace, and chicken grease
peace out,
Robert


----------



## cvm4 (Sep 10, 2005)

If I do go to the shop, then I atleast buy a couple cigars and bomb some new guy with them. :bx Along with a few cuban cigars.


----------



## Thurm15 (Jan 28, 2005)

I don't buy enough at my local B&M's to become an "insider". I found that out last yr when I went in to the shop a few weeks before christmas buying a couple sticks and asking about when the Anejo's were coming in. The owner said "Right around Christmas". I kept stopping in and got the same answer. The next time I went in I was told they were sold out. I'm sure the "insiders" got to em first and I had to settle for my shipment of Boli RC and CJ's.


----------



## kurtdesign1 (Jan 29, 2006)

Good one Cliff-

To be honest, I felt this way for years. Recently, I've completely been rejuvinated on Domestics after attending the Pre-RTDA events. Everyone seemed so passionate about things I decided to give some of em another try.
So far, I'd buy the Rocky Patel Old World Reserve Corojo again in a heartbeat. A crooked burn & spongy feel, but a few weeks in my humi would correct that I feel.

Point being, start hanging around. Sooner or later the passion many of those guys have will rub off & you'll look forward to burning one in their company yet again. Trust me, I never thought I'd get it back but am happy I have.


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

MoTheMan said:


> Man, you've come a looong way since your newb days! But I know what you mean. Sometimes, when I got to a cigar shop I take a nice (not necessarily a wowsa) stick to gift so that they can enjoy my company.


Yeah no kidding....but I am most definitely a newb

I saw the post about Tatuajes...appearantly I was the only one buying them in my shop and they discontinued them. No other Pepin blends either.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

I bring in Cubans to smoke at my B&M and don’t feel bad about it. He knows the deal and I have been a customer for a decade there. I buy Dupont refills and occasional cigars, but the cigar smoking community is small and it’s important to have smokers in shop even if they did not buy something that they are smoking. I’ll bring in a bottle of port or wine for him to enjoy, so it’s all good.


----------



## sekoudog (Oct 20, 2005)

There are three shops that I visit here in the Los Angeles/Pasadena area. The best of the three is Ceniza at the Paseo Mall on Colorado. They have a good selection of NC's, if that is your thing. But they will allow you to smoke there for a small fee--sometimes free. I like it because it is comfortable and they always have some sports or entertainment going on their twin flat panel TV's. The service is superb too. The shop guys are younger and a lot looser than the older guys at the other shops. I think they make everyone feel like an insider. It's just a great place.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Man, I don't even have time to visit my local shop anymore. If I had more "down" time I would have no problem going in there to smoke a little. I always bring a little gift for the owner, maybe a Party Short or something.

I don't buy much there, besides European Cigar Cult Journal Magazine. That rocks. When I'm able to be there, I'm only there for the comraderie.

XXX


----------



## jovenhut (Jul 13, 2006)

i like the idea of going to the local store to meet new cigar smokers. Its a great time to exchange ideas, cigars and make friends


----------



## audio1der (Mar 8, 2006)

BP22 said:


> SNOB!!! j/k Jeff
> 
> I really like my local B&M and I will go in there once a month, buy a stick and smoke it. I enjoy the experience, so it's worth the $5-6 even though the cigars are not my preference.


If I could get a decent stick for $5 or $6, I'd be there constantly. You guys are so lucky, you don't even know.
Our taxes make even mediocre sticks a $15+ proposition. Cubans start around $25+. :bx :BS


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

I regularly go to my local cigar shop (www.jmcigars.com). I make it a point to drop at least once every two weeks. The owners and the regulars (save for a few) are really nice people. Plus they have a nice airconditioned lounge with free digital cables (all channels including ****). They let me bring my own cigars and booze. If I want to try a NC that I don't have, I go there and buy a few. Their prices are really good as well. Comparable to internet merchants.


----------



## calistogey (Jun 14, 2005)

Been going to my local B&M for quite some time and no longer feel like an outsider. It's a small place, but has a decent selection. There are actually a few who go there that really nice people. I often bring my own plus a couple to share and the guys who run the place lets me smoke there. They know my taste in smokes so they wouldn't even offer me just anything. I'm also one of the first few people who gets to try any new stuff that they get. Perhaps one of these days I'd be able to convince them to post here.


----------



## gorob23 (May 21, 2005)

calistogey said:


> Been going to my local B&M for quite some time .


I bet you wear your hat too :w


----------



## Baric (Jun 14, 2006)

audio1der said:


> If I could get a decent stick for $5 or $6, I'd be there constantly. You guys are so lucky, you don't even know.
> Our taxes make even mediocre sticks a $15+ proposition. Cubans start around $25+. :bx :BS


:tpd: My local is like that too-stocks a very limited selection of expensive sticks, so nobdy hangs around there or goes in much even.


----------



## audio1der (Mar 8, 2006)

We have essentially the same taxation system :hn 
I have to admit I buy singles now and again; I paid $38 for a Hoyo DC last weekend, just so i could try 1.
After Jan.01 next year there will be NO smoking indoors, so I'm herfin' it out the rest of this year.(aka non-smokers can kiss my ass)


----------



## Nathan (May 11, 2005)

My B&M has a big smoking area and I hang out there alot. My normal move is buying a Rocky Patel petite corona sun grown from them for about $6, and I buy my drinks from them. I smoke one I bought from them and one, two, three, four, you get the point, that I brought from home. I get to sit and smoke in comfort and socialise, they get a few bucks and get to see my shining face, everyone is happy


----------



## noprob1017 (Jul 29, 2006)

I haven't been to a local seller in I can't remember when. I use to hit most every shop in town in the old days (Before I found the dark side) I haven't bought or even smoked an NC in over a year. Damn this hobby.

Guy


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

kurtdesign1 said:


> Good one Cliff-
> 
> To be honest, I felt this way for years. Recently, I've completely been rejuvinated on Domestics after attending the Pre-RTDA events. Everyone seemed so passionate about things I decided to give some of em another try.
> So far, I'd buy the Rocky Patel Old World Reserve Corojo again in a heartbeat. A crooked burn & spongy feel, but a few weeks in my humi would correct that I feel.
> ...


Took the advice - went in on Friday to smoke an Edmundo (goddam rain). Came out with an Old World Reserve.


----------



## Simon Templar (Aug 7, 2006)

I am currently trying to frequent and buy from my local B&M at least twice a week. Seems pretty clickish with the oldtimers around here though. I have only begun small talk recently as before I was pretty much snubbed when i went in. I am a persistent bastage though.


----------



## Bob (Jun 29, 2006)

Simon Templar said:


> I am currently trying to frequent and buy from my local B&M at least twice a week. Seems pretty clickish with the oldtimers around here though. I have only begun small talk recently as before I was pretty much snubbed when i went in. I am a persistent bastage though.


Take your time bro ...read a lot...and get aquainted. Best advice I can give ya. The brothers and sisters here are really helpful here and will be more helpful than your B & M.


----------



## tecnorobo (Mar 29, 2005)

IHT said:


> if i had a shop closer to me, i might feel that way.
> but i'm feeling more and more like that on here.


Oddly enough, I feel like an outsider too (on here) mainly because I can't make it to herfs often, and I don't smoke enough (even though I work at a B&M)

I bet you'd feel more at home though Greg if you didn't smoke those dang pipes all the freakin time.

We've got names for the likes of you at diebels.
Pipe farts
(ok so it's not so clever, but I didn't come up with it either)


----------



## Timberlake2006 (Sep 8, 2006)

Well go ahead and send me those NC's and ill take care of them for ya


----------

